# Living Lohan



## beauty_marked (Jun 5, 2008)

I know theres only two episodes so far, but anyone else watch??


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 5, 2008)

I watched the first episode. I couldn't bring myself to watch the 2nd. In my opinion Dina is crazy. I really feel sorry for her kids. Also, Ali is a brat. I refuse to believe she's 14. Seriously, she has to be at least 25! lol!


----------



## LOCa (Jun 5, 2008)

^ I Agree, Ali Is A Brat.

Don't Like Her Makeup Either, Looks Like The Blush Compact Exploded On Her Cheeks. I Like Dina's Hair Though. Don't Know, I Just Really Don't Like Any Of The Lohan's, Except Linsday.


----------



## blackrose (Jun 5, 2008)

Ugh. I watched both episodes and I really dislike everyone! I don't hate Lindsay though. And I think she's decent as an actor; from what I've seen.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I went into it with an open mind, but ended up hating it.  As far as Ali goes...she's just "eh".  She sang just a little on one show I think and I thought she sounded bad. 
I was watching Chelsea Lately the other night, and she said something really funny about Ali--
"I think that show will do great, because you can’t believe there’s a 14-year-old girl, like Ali Lohan, behaving like an 85-year-old from Boca Raton."

haha, she totally does sound like she's been smoking for 30 years.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 5, 2008)

Those ladies all have that raspy voice.  I've watched both episodes & think it sucks.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 5, 2008)

The Lohans live like a town away from me.
Ali is so typical Long Island, but typical Long Island for the girls my age(19,20).


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't watch it Ali creeps me out so bad! haha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 6, 2008)

Ewwww... hell no. Looks boring! 
I'm more interested in knowing if Lindsey is going to marry that DJ chick... 
Ha! Who am I kidding. I don't give a shiznit about the Lohans. I don't like rich people. lulz


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 6, 2008)

I watched it once. I won't watch again. It was boring and it seems like they are trying to hard to MAKE fame happen. I dunno...I don't think the show will last long. Lindsay's cool tho.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't watch it and I never will. I won't support people I don't like and the Lohans are one of them.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 8, 2008)

That whole family is messed up, you know? I think Dina lives vicariously through her children. I think she's in need of some serious help herself. I feel sorry for those kids.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

All three of them [Lindsay, Ali, and Dina] have that raspy, scratchy voice, which leads me to question why they would pursue singing careers??!! And wow Ali really is a total brat and 14??!!! I can't even imagine what a bitch she will be once she actually GROWS UP or even reaches like 16! Its all a bit odd to me.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm still trippin' on how much makeup the fourteen year old ali wears...i mean seriously, she probably hasn't even had her first cycle yet, and she's already parading around like _that_?


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 9, 2008)

Dina reminds me of a lion.. it's prolly her nose..

although Ali doesn't sing the greatest.. shes better than lindsey..

I feel like ali is just so FULL of herself..


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 9, 2008)

I watched an episode of it just 'cause it was the buzz over here, but I wasn't impressed.  They all act like the world owes them something.

I have to say though, I'm glad that the mom is at least is involved with her kids [the ones who are minors at least] and not sitting on the back burner while someone who doesn't give a damn molds the kids into "Hollywood Tween" to make a buck.  I'm sure she's in it to make a buck, but at least she seems to care about her daughter too.  That's probably what got to Britteny.


----------



## vandael (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm still trippin' on how much makeup the fourteen year old ali wears...i mean seriously, she probably hasn't even had her first cycle yet, and she's already parading around like that?_

 
LOL. ali seriously needs to chill on the blush. what 14 year old lounges around her house with a full face of makeup on? and she aspires to be like lindsay...? the girl hasn't even had a hit movie since "mean girls" four years ago. i heard ali singing on the show... and let's just say. JANKY. AS. HELL.


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't even bring myself to finish watching the first episode.

Plus, Ali's blue contacts really creep me out


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 10, 2008)

WTF is Dina doing looking through the Tabloids every freaking day?! 

She needs to get the hell over it. No one actually cares about the Lohans that much anymore. 

Sorry but everyone knows Lindsey is a drugged up 20 something celebrity. Its not news and it never really was.

I can't imagine this show lasting more than one season.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 10, 2008)

They are just horrible...


----------



## kimmy (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thehannahband* 

 
_I couldn't even bring myself to finish watching the first episode.

Plus, Ali's blue contacts really creep me out_

 
there's this girl at my work that has those blue contacts...they creep me out, too.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 11, 2008)

Another stupid reality show. God I turned the channel after 5 mins. Another mother trying to become famous using her daughter's fame. Big whooptie doo. She's so annoying just like her daughter. I hope the younger two turn out differently.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the grandma, she's really cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yesterday I saw an episode where she (Ali) just randomly brought home a dog, and what's worse, Dina let her keep it... What?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_WTF is Dina doing looking through the Tabloids every freaking day?! 

She needs to get the hell over it. No one actually cares about the Lohans that much anymore. 

Sorry but everyone knows Lindsey is a drugged up 20 something celebrity. Its not news and it never really was.

I can't imagine this show lasting more than one season._

 

I love it how she acts like she has so much to do with Lindsey and how she trolls for crap in the tabloids and on the web so she can bitch about it and go off when Lindsey refuses to be on the show.... You wonder how much she actually has to do with her mother ... It just the family clinging desperately to coat tail of Lindsey's fame...


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2008)

i watched the first episode and it bored me to death!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

lol ali is creepy. but i enjoy the show


----------

